
Is another human living inside you? - d_a_robson
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20150917-is-another-human-living-inside-you
======
rhaps0dy
The title is very much clickbait. A few cells possibly living inside the body,
during gestation either as a fetus or as a mother, ar enot another human
living inside you.

~~~
jonathonf
Say hello to the BBC 'DQF' driving their web content by entirely the wrong
metrics. They purposely use misleading headlines to promote clicks.

I'm not usually one for harking back, but I miss the days of the circa-2005
site with descriptive headlines and content-dense pages [1].

I occasionally write to them to complain about how shocking their news home
page [2] is (over time the items trend to "magazine" and "is this a
'question'?" pieces; looking at the page now there are three news summaries
and seven headlines taking up 1/4 of the page) and it seems to improve a
little for a day or so. Now - if other people would also write in...

[1]
[https://web.archive.org/web/20040609093102/http://news.bbc.c...](https://web.archive.org/web/20040609093102/http://news.bbc.co.uk/)
[2] [http://www.bbc.co.uk/news](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news)

